# Beginner needing help with creating a website... PLEASE READ



## buzzlightyear (Mar 7, 2011)

Right i have been creating tshirts for years now and feel its time to take it a little more serious and make a website to sell my items on.

I have no experience in web design and am confused as to what it is i should do now. 

What i want from my website is to:

have no advertisements
have a shopping cart
have a clean design
be able to have regular updates (bearing in mind i have no web design eperience)

Really what i want is it to be really similar to this Welcome | Victate as it has everything i want.

So i guess what im asking is how do i create a site similar to the one above as a complete novice?

Any help would be really apreciated.. I have no idea on what im doing and would love to get the ball rolling.

Many thanks in advance.. Buzz


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

My advice would be to hire someone to do the shopping cart for you. If you have no experience with web design at all it will be near impossible for you.

There are ready made carts like ZenCart and CubeCart that are somewhat easy to set up with limited knowledge. Do you have a domain already? Do you have a name picked out yet? If so have you checked to see if it is available? Lots of questions need to be asked and answered first.

I'd be willing to help walk you through the inital steps if you need some help.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

The cart above is using shopify. Being that you have no experience I also agree you need to hire someone to do it for you. After they design it, it is easy for you to go in and add products and maintain. They have a list of designers that can customize the shop for you here. There are many more options you can go with besides shopify that can give you what you are looking for, but hiring someone will get it done for you quicker without pulling out your hair. Also look at Bigcartel, corecommerce, bigcommerce, for ready made shops, and Magneto, osCommerce, ZenCart, and Cubecart for Opensource. The key to all of these suggestions being that you have absolutely no experience, is having someone to do the designing for you.


----------



## Heavy Hearted (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey by the way..that victate has a pretty sick website bro!!


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

For developing an e-commerce site you need to get the service of a developer.


----------



## ViTees (Mar 15, 2011)

I really think you can avoid hiring someone for this. Shopify and BigCartel are both very simple, streamlined solutions from front end to back end.

I use a service called Goodsie, which is currently in beta. It handles everything — the design, inventory, e-commerce, etc. Check out the tour and see if it fits.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have had in the back of my mind opening a website.

I checked out shopify that was linked earlier. I notice they charge a transaction fee on your sales. Is this normal for most websites? I didn't expect to pay a transaction fee in addition to paying for the site.

Any other companies anyone would recommend looking at. Especially companies that make it easier for a computer challenged person as myself to open a "store" online.

Thanks.


----------

